# Google- Can Gut Bacteria Affect Mental Health? - Discovery News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

HealthJockey.com<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Can Gut Bacteria Affect Mental Health?**Discovery News*The results help scientists understand how inflammatory bowel diseases, *irritable bowel syndrome* and other digestive problems relate to the psychological issues that often accompany them. Anxiety and depression commonly occur alongside these bowel *...*Gut a feeling? Bacteria in the body may affect mood<nobr>msnbc.com</nobr>Gut Bacteria Influences Behavior: Study<nobr>MedIndia</nobr>Anxiety may be in your gut, not brain<nobr>BusinessGhana</nobr><nobr>*all 8 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

